

Can You Protect Your Image While on Facebook? - tokenadult
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/24/can-you-protect-your-image-while-on-facebook/

======
lutorm
Unless the issue is that you somewhere in facebook's TOS actually give
permission to these things, isn't it just a simple copyright violation? You
could send them a DMCA takedown notice or take them to court for damages.

